# Swarfega Jizer degreaser



## TonyEnjoyD (22 Jan 2014)

Hi,

Anyone tried this or already rate it for use on the bike drivetrain?
I have used the Muc-off degreaser but wondered if Jizer was and good.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2014)

It just sounds rude, so no.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (22 Jan 2014)

A bit like the JLS condoms that were out a few year ago in the machines in the gents... At first glimpse it looked like they were called JIS!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/JLS-Durex-Extra-Safe-Condoms/dp/B007FMGC4E


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Jan 2014)

You wouldn't want your "applicator" caught twixt chain and cassette....


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jan 2014)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone tried this or already rate it for use on the bike drivetrain?
> I have used the Muc-off degreaser but wondered if Jizer was and good.


 I use it to clean my chain every few months. I fill a litre plastic bottle about a quarter full, drop the chain in, screw on the top, and shake it like a demon for two or three minutes. Having drained out the Jizer, I refill the bottle with a water/washing up liquid mixture and repeat the shaking. Finally I repeatedly rinse it with plain water until there are absolutely no traces of bubbles. You then need to cut the top off the bottle to extract the chain before sticking it in the oven at about 70C for ninety minutes. Then reapply your lube.

Works a treat.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Jan 2014)

And here is the Chinese branding of Durex


----------



## Cyclopathic (23 Jan 2014)

I don't need to spend money to get jis on my hands.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (23 Jan 2014)

nickyboy said:


> View attachment 36762
> And here is the Chinese branding of Durex


Does it come with prawn crackers?


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (23 Jan 2014)

Decades ago, when I had a part-time job in a garage, there was always a can of Jizer handy for cleaning anything from tar-spots to engine blocks. I didn't know they still made it. I have never used it on a bike chain but I can't imagine why it would be a no-go.


----------



## downfader (23 Jan 2014)

Have used regular swarfega hand cleaner (non-beaded) on the drivetrain with a toothbrush, that works pretty good. Even diluted it a little and got it into the chain cleaning box, ran the chain through that, tend to prefer FS1 at 50:50 water dilution for the box though tbh.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Jan 2014)

Interesting to see this questioned posed and the responses given. I used to use Jizer at work and have recently thought the same thing about chain cleaning with it. I'm a big big fan of it. When my current Morgan Blue has run out a barrel of Jizer is on its way to my workshop. Beauty of it is it isn't a one use degreaser, it's been designed to use again and again. Yeah, don't use the same bit for a year but if it can withstand a few weeks of machined components being cleaned in it, it can definitely withstand loads if chain cleans.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (25 Jan 2014)

Well, I ended up buying the screwfix no nonsense de-greaser.
I'll see how it fares tomorrow.


----------



## downfader (26 Jan 2014)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Well, I ended up buying the screwfix no nonsense de-greaser.
> I'll see how it fares tomorrow.



Got a link? Father goes in there once a week and wonder if price/volume compares to FS1?


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Jan 2014)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> A bit like the JLS condoms that were out a few year ago in the machines in the gents... At first glimpse it looked like they were called JIS!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/JLS-Durex-Extra-Safe-Condoms/dp/B007FMGC4E



Not the firstthing that comes to mind when looking at product endorsement?


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (26 Jan 2014)

downfader said:


> Got a link? Father goes in there once a week and wonder if price/volume compares to FS1?


Hi @downfader ,
I went for this as the price is excellent (http://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-heavy-duty-degreaser-5ltr/88668)
I have used other no- nonsense stuff from screwfix and never been dissapointed.
It doesn't contain TFT like Muc-off does, however, after using that I always rinsed well then used one of the TFT sprays anyway.


----------



## mr messy (26 Jan 2014)

Tbh i prefer celly thinners. You know it will be clean, no need for rinsing and be dry in couple minutes. Kept in airtight container is reusable too!


----------



## downfader (26 Jan 2014)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Hi @downfader ,
> I went for this as the price is excellent (http://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-heavy-duty-degreaser-5ltr/88668)
> I have used other no- nonsense stuff from screwfix and never been dissapointed.
> It doesn't contain TFT like Muc-off does, however, after using that I always rinsed well then used one of the TFT sprays anyway.



Thanks. Will see if I can get hold of a bottle of that later. :-)


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (23 Feb 2014)

Well, I eventually got to use the degreaser on the CX which was gunged up due to the extra lube required over the last month.
A small plastic tub, waterproof gloves and. Cheap 2" brush and off I went.
10 minutes to apply on the whole drivetrain, left for 10 minutes, hosed off then washed, it's worked a treat and at 1/10th of the cost of the proprietary cycle related degreasers.

My drivetrain gleams again... Until I get a few weeks into the commute again that is.

I is chuffed


----------



## downfader (23 Feb 2014)

Havent had the chance to get Jizer yet to try it. Also noticed Halfords sell their own Citrus Degreaser too (with good reviews) has all the same ingredients as another well known brand iirc. 

Glad yours cleaned up so easy, Tony. Could have done with that this week. Went through puddles of diesel on Thursday, christ knows what was going on but the whole of Bellemoor Road was covered in it!. Completely gunked the chain up. Tried to give a quick clean when I got home but didnt have enough time until today. I had to use 3:1 dilution of FS1 to shift it (scrubbing with a toothbrush).


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (23 Feb 2014)

@downfader , I got the no nonsense stuff from Screwfix rather than Jizer


----------



## Globalti (23 Feb 2014)

Turps, paraffin or white spirits. Wash the chain four times in a flat metal try with an old brush, pour the used cleaner into a jam jar and leave it to settle out for next time. 

You can do fire breathing with the clean stuff too.


----------



## downfader (23 Feb 2014)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> @downfader , I got the no nonsense stuff from Screwfix rather than Jizer


Yeah I remembered after I clicked "post" but got distracted and forgot to edit LMAO


----------



## marknotgeorge (24 Feb 2014)

I bought some Muc-Off clone once, from Asda on clearance. It smelled like the Heavy Duty Degreaser we used to used at Maccy D's for cleaning the lard out from behind the grills - good stuff if you can get hold of it. And 3M do an citrus-based aerosol that smells lovely and will get anything off, including the skin off your bones if you're not careful.


----------

